# Lewis Cycles Super Club



## chitown (Aug 19, 2013)

Found this lovely little lady bike on ebay and a deal was made. Another deal to have it transported to the Arlington Heights swap on Sunday and it was in my hands.

1939 George Lewis built (at the same address as the 36-37 Silver Kings were built at (1240 N. Homan Ave., Chicago).

Sporting paramountish frame lugs and fork.

Bayliss Wiley sprocket, cranks, bottom bracket and BW stamped front hub with drum brake!!! (never seen one before)

4130 aircraft tubing

Dunlop rims

later Sears premium tires (should be Dunlop I believe)

New Departure model D rear hub

AS stamped bolt on the razor stem... SHOWN IN CATALOG!!!

Just need to track down a period saddle, some majestic pedals, jumbo touring grips and cable & housing for front brake. Should clean up real nice. Frame weighs 4 1/2 lbs!!!

Here are the pics from the ebay auction:


----------



## chitown (Aug 19, 2013)

*1939 Catalog*


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Lewis Super Club*

Wow!  a 1939  "Made in Chicago"  English Racer  with ties to Monark and Schwinn. Very interesting.


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 20, 2013)

What a great find!


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 20, 2013)

I saw the bike at arlington heights and when it was on ebay. Interesting bike. George Lewis was also employed by Mead Cycle in Chicago and supposedly designed the first silver kings.
We should probably credit Bob Hufford who I believe originally scanned the lewis catalog.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 20, 2013)

I saw her in person at Arlington Hts.... a beaut!
...'cept reminds me of Supper Club, and now I am hungry....


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome bike!


----------



## chitown (Aug 20, 2013)

schwinnderella said:


> We should probably credit Bob Hufford who I believe originally scanned the lewis catalog.




YES indeed. Without Bob I wouldn't have ever know anything about these bikes!

Taking it apart now and the frame is crazy light! Now I just have to find my new holy grail bike... a men's bike from the Lewis factory.

George Lewis was President of Mead Motor co in 1904 and imported the 1st Benz into the country.
He was manager in early Mead days and vice pres at through the teens. 
He formed a bank in Arizona with Ignaz Schwinn in 1915!
Owned Premier Cycle Works 1913-mid teens???
Designed the Lewis Rim and teamed up with Horace Huffman to produce them in 1923-4?
Invented the pressed sheet metal chain ring method of production.
Designed the Speed-O-Byke in 1931
Designed the 1st Silver Kings (not the wingbar or flo-cycle)
Somewhere I read that he was involved with inventing the metal clad wood rim???

Here is the compression brazing patent filed Jan 1938.





I'm wondering if anyone knows if this method was used on any other makes. Someone told me Raleigh's had this sort of lug with channels for the brazing material to flow better??? The fork is a dead ringer for a Paramount fork just without the windowed lugs.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 20, 2013)

Here is my Sturmey Archer FB. Identical to this bicycle.


----------

